# No bridging visa after onshore subclass 189 application?



## qsczses (Aug 29, 2013)

I lodged subclass 189 application this Monday (7th Oct), immediately received an email from DIBP containing two attachments:
1. Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
2. Visa Application Summary
However, there was nothing on about granting of bridging visa in the email.

More details about my situation:
I lodged subclass 485 application in September, got bridging visa A. Bridging visa A came into effect on 1st Oct as my student visa expired on 30th Sep.

So currently I am on bridging visa A from the application of subclass 485, I am wondering if I should be granted another bridging visa for lodging subclass 189 application?

Is it normal or should I contact DIBP on this?

Thanks~


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

No idea who DIBP is but you wont get a bridging visa if you already have one. You only get a bridging visa when you lodge an application from a substantive visa which a bridging visa is not usually.


----------



## qsczses (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

Department of Immigration and Citizenship has changed its name to Department of Immigration and Border Protection under the new government, so it's DIBP now.

I read from somewhere else I might be granted a Bridging Visa C if I applied when I was on Bridging Visa A.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

So it did, I didnt notice that! 

But you already hold a bridging visa and are in Australia legally hence why you were not assessed and do not need another


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

you are on your old visa, once expired you get automatically bridging visa for 189 till grant .


----------



## qsczses (Aug 29, 2013)

Update: I was granted bridging visa C this morning, which has nil conditions and gives me full permission to work. It also states that this new bridging visa C does not come into effect as I currently have an effective bridging visa A.


----------



## firelucifer (Oct 17, 2014)

qsczses said:


> Update: I was granted bridging visa C this morning, which has nil conditions and gives me full permission to work. It also states that this new bridging visa C does not come into effect as I currently have an effective bridging visa A.


Hi qsczses, not sure if this question will reach you since this thread is a year old.
I'm currently in the same situation as you are; applied for 485 (Aug), bridging visa A (till today 17th october), and applying for 189 once the invite comes in around next month.

I have a question regarding the Bridging visa override you mentioned in this thread. So basically if I am currently on BVA, when I apply for 189 will my BVA still be active until the time my 485 is granted?

I'm a little worried because BVC doesn't get working right and since I'm currently on BVA, I'd like to think that the BVC to never come in play since I'll automatically be in 485 when it's granted and that should give me enough time until my 189 is granted.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

firelucifer said:


> Hi qsczses, not sure if this question will reach you since this thread is a year old.
> I'm currently in the same situation as you are; applied for 485 (Aug), bridging visa A (till today 17th october), and applying for 189 once the invite comes in around next month.
> 
> I have a question regarding the Bridging visa override you mentioned in this thread. So basically if I am currently on BVA, when I apply for 189 will my BVA still be active until the time my 485 is granted?
> ...


Your BV-A from 485 will be active until you get a decision either on 485 or 189 (once you lodge your 189). The BV-C from 189 will only come into effect in your case if your 485 gets refused for some reason + (28 days) or your 485 expires + (28 days) before your 189 is granted. Which is highly unlikely.


----------



## blurr31 (Oct 29, 2014)

*bridging visa A and applying for PR*

HI RADICAL,

i am in the same situation as well. i would like to know when they issue BV-C while applying for PR, it comes with no conditions. what does it mean? is it just constrained to work rights or even travel?

and also, as you said BV-C is not in effect till 485 is refused or expires, and BV-A would still be in place, does this mean we can travel by getting BV-B? or is it not advisable to travel, as it can become a problem if TR gets rejected while on offshore.

awaiting any inputs.


----------

